# Industry Day Engineering Competitions



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

So ... who is going to call FBPE for newspaper's misuse of the term 'professional engineer' ....



> Article published Feb 27, 2008[SIZE=12pt]*Students mingle with engineers for Industry Day*[/SIZE]
> 
> By Will Brown
> 
> ...


JR


----------

